# [RISOLTO]Errore nmap su kde4

## Pes88

Ciao da un po di tempo provo a installare nmap con la rispettiva interfaccia grafica su kde4 , ma ogni volta ottengo lo stesso errore da emerge, non è un errore di compilazione, ma l' errore si presenta quando fa l'installazione : 

Ovviamente per avere l'interfaccia ho attivato il flag gtk, quindi nel file package.use ho inserito la riga : 

```

net-analyzer/nmap gtk

```

mentre l'errore che ottengo è il seguente : 

```

Writing /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nmap-5.00-r2/image/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/zenmap-5.00-py2.6.egg-info                   

>>>>>>>>> error:  /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nmap-5.00-r2/image/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/zenmapCore/UmitLogging.pyc: No such file or directory                                                                                                               

make: *** [install-zenmap] Error 1                                                                                                      

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/nmap-5.00-r2 failed:                                                                                             

 *   (no error message)                                                                                                                 

 *                                                                                                                                      

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2680:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       LC_ALL=C emake DESTDIR="${D}" -j1 STRIP=: nmapdatadir=/usr/share/nmap install || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-analyzer/nmap-5.00-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-analyzer/nmap-5.00-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nmap-5.00-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nmap-5.00-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nmap-5.00-r2/work/nmap-5.00'

```

Se puo essere d'aiuto posto anche emerge --info =net-analyzer/nmap-5.00-r2     : 

```
                                         

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-zen1 x86_64)        

=================================================================                                          

                        System Settings                                                                    

=================================================================                                          

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-zen1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13  

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 19 Mar 2010 09:30:01 +0000                                                         

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                               

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                               

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                                              

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                              

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                               

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1                                                                               

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3                                                            

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                               

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                                 

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                             

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                    

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"                                                                             

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                               

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"                                                                           

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                                 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by Pes88 on Fri Mar 19, 2010 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## armaoin

Ma guarda che kde non c'entre nulla.

Pure io non riesco a compilare nmap causa alcuni file dell'interfaccia mancanti.

----------

## Pes88

dunque se io tolgo il flag gtk riesco a compilare tutto, ma non ho l'interfaccia grafica. Quindi l'errore centra con il flag gtk... 

Poi il problema non è nella compilazione ma nell'installazione, quindi non credo che manchi nessun file dell'interfaccia!

----------

## armaoin

Da quanto ho capito durante l'installazione si blocca in quanto non trova alcuni file di zenmap.

Cmq si togliendo la flag gtk funziona.

----------

## Pes88

Si il problema è proprio quello.... Ma come pensi che posso risolverlo? Provo a scaricare i sorgenti di zenmap dal sito, e compilarli a mano?

----------

## armaoin

Non ne ho la minima idea.

Ho postato solo per far notare che ho lo stesso problema.

----------

## k01

avete provato con la versione non stabile? io certe volte risolvo così XD

----------

## Pes88

In effetti mettendo la versione 5.21 si installa correttamente, anche se lanciato da linea di comando da qualche problema, non si riesce a connettere al display, pero lanciato dal menu di kde non da nessun problema! 

Metto il tag risolto!!!!

----------

## Kernel78

le meraviglie delle versioni stabili  :Laughing: 

----------

